# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  طريقة مضمونة بإذن الله 100% للحمل (منقول)

## حبيبة نايف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..  
كيفكم يابنات ان شاء الله تكوني بخير وبصحه وعافيه  
قبل يومين جيت ابا اخد طريقة البشاميل  من عمو قوقل ولقيت الموضوع هذا بالصدفه اتمنى تستفيدو منو > الله يزرقكم  بالذريه الصالحه يااااااااااااااااارب  
كاتبة الموضوع هذا ( أم لجين ) من منتدى عالم المرأه  
الله يستر عليها دنيا واخره فرحت كثير بالحمل 



 طريقة مضمونه للحمل 100\100باذن الله

 مااحلل اي  وحده تاخذهذي الخلطه وتبيعهاعلى البنات هذي الخلطه هديه لجميع المتاخرات  ونبتغي منهاالاجر...وياليت اللي تستفيد منهاتفيد غيرها...وعادي  انقلوهاكماهي لجميع المنتديات..ااااام لجــــــــــين...

 انا اليوم جايبتلكم طريقة مضمونه للحمل 100% بإذن الله:

 وهذي الخلطة مفيده جدا جدا للي عندها سدد أو ضعف في المبايض..

 وبالنسبه للنتايج اللي أنا شخصيا أعرفها...كالتالي..

 1/ وحده ماحملت من عشريــــــــــــن سنه وبعد ماإستعملتها لمدة كم شهر

 رزقها الله بتوأم..ماشاء الله:

 2/ وحده عمر ولدها عشر سنوات يعني بخامس إبتدائي وبعد ماإستعملتها ماشاء الله جابت 

 بنت
وكنت أنا اللي وصلتلها اللخلطة وقالت تكفون عطون إسم اللي أعطتني الخلطة عشان أسمي بنتي عليها طبعا أنا 

 قلت يكفيني دعواتها وبصراحة فرحت من كلللللللللل قلبي

 3/ والثالثة تزوجت وماحملت وجربت عدة محاولات وأخيرا حملت لكن للأسف سقطت في 

 الشهر الخامس ..وفيه ناس شاروا عليها إنها تكفل طفل من دار الايتام وفعلا كفلت بنت حلللللللوة ورضعتها لأن مثل

 ماتعرفون الوحده يصير فيها حليب بعد ماسقطت بالخامس..

 عاد هي إستعملت هالخلطة وماشاء الله حملت بعد كم شهر واللحين جابت ولد ..يارب لك الحمد..:

 وهذولاء اللي أنا أعرفهم ونفعت معهم الخلطه..

 ماأطول عليكم..

 المقادير هي كالتالي:

 3 فناجيل قهوة كمون مطحون

 3 فناجيل قهوة قرنفل مطحون

 3 فناجيل قهوة حبه سوداء

 3 فناجيل قهوة فلفل أسود مطحون

 3 فناجيل قهوة رشاد<<طبعا بدون طحن>>

 3 ملاعق صغيرة حلبة 

 الطريـــــــــقه:

يطحن كل مقدار على حده ما عدا الرشاد لا يطحن وبعدين تخلط المقادير مع بعض..

طريقــــة الأكل:

تؤكل ثالث يوم من الدورة ملعقة كبيرة ويشرب <<توكل ولاتذوب في الماء>>كأس ماء بعدها حتى
تنتهي معك الدورة..
مره واحده في اليوم بعدالافطار...
لودورتك 5ايام تاكليها3و4و5فقط
ولو7ايام 3و4و5و6و7
يعني على حسب طول دورتك المعتادحتى لووقف معك الدم استمري الى اخريوم في الدوره...

ملاحــــــــــــظة::

- إذا نزل دم كثير أو قطع أو ماء كثير يكون لديها سدد..

- إذا توقف الدم ونشفت أثناء تناولها يكون عندها ضعف في المبايض وهذه الخلطة تنشطهن..

- إذا جاء وقت الدوره الثانية ولم تنزل الدورة يعمل تحليل لتأكد من وجود حمل أو عدمه..

وإذا لم يوجدحمل ويبدأ نزول  الدورة الثانيه يعاد أكل هذه الخلطه مره أخرى في نفس التوقيت<<يوم  ثالث من الدوره>> حتى يثبت وجود حمل بإذنه تعالى

- فيه أحد مايتحمله وينقطع من إستخدامه لانه مر و حار
لكن اللي تبغى حمل لازم تستحملأتمنى يكون شرحي واضح



ادعولي الله يسعدكم ان ربي يحقق اللي اتمناه ويارب كلكم تحملوان شاءالله



 >>> منقووووووووووووول للفائده <<< 
كاتبة الموضوع هذا ( أم لجين ) من منتدى عالم المرأه 
يارب ترزقني وترزق كل محرومه بالحمل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو حبيبتي عـ الموضوع الحلو  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا موضوع مفيد

----------

